# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  How do you find Display ID on WoW Model Viewer

## Agent Orange

The Title basicly is the question. I was just wondering if it is possible to find the Display ID of weapons on the WoW Model Viewer and how to find the display id if its possible

----------


## Secondlife

Go to allakhazam.com and on the left there is a menu. Find World of Warctaft and choose it. Then in the upper right corner there will be a box where you can search for an item. Type in the item name and pick it from the list that comes up. Then under the picture of the item and stats you see some choices and one should be XML. Click that and scroll down until you find <displayinfo>18269</displayinfo>. The number in the middle is the display ID.

----------


## WoW Exon

Goto your datebase, and look up the name  :Smile:

----------


## Agent Orange

I mean like how do you find the Object spawn id or i saw a different colored Thunderfury(Red) and i was wondering how you can do that or if theres a display id for it

----------


## thegame240

someone here put some new cool think how to see the display ID but i forget who is but bay the way he put it first but i only tells you how so you choose the item you want to give the displays ID ( that works only for wowhead.com ) so 
Example:

i want to see the display id of Hand of the Deceiver ( Hand of the Deceiver - Item - World of Warcraft ) 

i have to do this http://www.wowhead.com/?item=34331&xml so when you enter there u will see the displayID and the think you only have to do is add &xm before the id  :Wink:  

hope i help you !

----------


## Oggranarr

To answer the topic question.

On WoW Model Viewer you cannot find any display IDs.
You can search for them in a Database or sites like (Allakhazam, Wowhead).

----------


## Nortion

Wowhead, Allakhazam, Thottbot etc

----------


## Agent Orange

ok thanks i know how to do that stuff was just wondering if it was possible to get displays from Model Viewer

----------


## Sabith

Don't mean to hi-jack the thread... but isn't the currently released WoW Model Viewer not working? (As of 3.0.2)

If it is working... care to fill me in on how you have it working?

----------


## Agent Orange

I havnt downloaded the 3.0.2 repack because i run my own server thats why it works for me

----------


## Sabith

> I havnt downloaded the 3.0.2 repack because i run my own server thats why it works for me




Gotcha

(filler)

----------


## Evl

Okay if u want the >>>>DISPLAY ID!<<<<< for creating own items, go to WOWHEAD.COM and choose/look up and item, when ure done, right click on the page and choose 'Show Sourcecode'(dunno how it is on ur comp, i have a swedish one) and then u will get the page source code in notepad form. do CTRL + F and search for: Displayid and u will ahve the number for the item-display. WoW Model Viewer is not able to give displayids  :Frown:

----------


## h2odark

... Okay so all the models in the WoW model viewer have their own names, in other words NOT the ones youre familiar to in game..

im trying to select a model of a shield that isnt even released in retail yet, called "shield_sunshatter_d_01" ... I want to find its display id (and i know its possible because other people have made items with unreleased items before) so I can make custom items out of it.. So I downloaded the item list given by WoWmodelviewer.org and it doesnt help AT ALL. I think that's his question... he's not interested in items already in WoW

----------


## extreme5

Go to wow-v.com and find display ID convertor

----------


## wowspanky

I'm really sorry, But all these recent posts are kinda fail. 

To find a Display ID of a Object use this Tut. http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...ects-game.html

To find a Display ID of Armor / Weapons.. Load a Character.. then select a piece of Armor/Weapon on right side and then Search what you want and its either the # of Right or # on Left I forgot.

Edit - To load a character just go on Left Side and click Character - What race you want - Than what sex.

----------


## extreme5

Go to WoW Vendetta - Wage Your War | WoW-V.com and there you will find Display Convertor

----------


## Agent Orange

this post is a little old but i already knew about WoW-V and i found out how to get the id from the Model Viewer so no more post plz

----------

